# Didn't know where to put this exactly...udder differences ...



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that Boer udders are really really soft compared to Alpine or Dairy udders? I have had the Alpines for over 20 years, and the Boers for 6-7 years. I just had the Boers on the stand the other day and I noticed that the Boers udders are really soft, smooth and supple, kinda thinner skinned feeling ( I'd compare it to a baby's skin) . The Alpine udders are firmer and more leathery, feels like the skin is also quite a bit thicker.
Has anybody else noticed this if you have both dairy and meat breeds?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting. Maybe because one's focus is meat and one's is milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wonder if it has something to do with the dairy goats needing to support those udders and hold them up. Since they've been bred to milk, perhaps having that "stronger" skin helps support the udder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Now see I though about dairy breeds needing more support, but I've seen fullblood Boers with some pretty heavy udders. Some Alpine does are pathetic milkers and still have leathery udders, so what gives! A 2 cup a day milker doesn't need hardly any support, yet they still have thick skin and a leathery feel.

A lady I know has Boers and her does have huge udders for meat goats. One of her does has great attachments and her udder still almost reaches the ground, yet she still has a very soft, thin, supple feel.

There HAS to be some reason as to why this is!?!? Why? 
Its not that important to me, but now that I've noticed it its gonna be in my head forever until I know why. Lol.

OR is it just their own skin.... do different breeds just have different feel to their skin?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Most of the dairy breeds originate from Switzerland, and that area of Europe, right? Even Nubians were crossed somewhat with the Swiss breeds. It gets pretty cold there in the winters, if I'm not mistaken. Maybeee.... they have thick skinned udders because thick skin is less likely to lose water and heat from the capillaries, whereas the Boers are from Africa, which is pretty dang hot, so thin skinned udders would help the veins and capillaries perspire, so to speak. It would explain those adorable floppy ears too. Those would get frostbitten off in below 0 temps wouldn't they? I could be totally off base but that's just what popped into my head when I read this. It's an awesome observation, Little Bit.


----------

